# First timers



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Maunday Thursday mcudwort and I left the farm in search of the snow goose. We found a small flock that we tried jumping, but we got within 300 yards and they busted. So we kept driving farther south. We found a few flocks scattered over the area. Almost all of the flocks were sitting on pitch black dirt. Not ideal, so we kept driving. We then found two fields that were holding close to 15,000 snows and another 5,000 Canada's and specks and ducks. After making a call or two we got permission. mcudwort called buck25 and I called trapper_2 and whitehorse and they were game to hunt.

After getting all of the decoys packed, figuring out what time to leave and where to meet. Buck25, mcudwort, and I got up at 3:30 am while trapper_2 and whitehorse got up at 2:00am. I honestly don't think anyone really slept.

We got to the field at 5am we loaded up one load of gear and started walking, but one thing was wrong, the birds stayed in the field that night and we ended up scaring them up. After talking a bit we decided to set up the decoys and try it anyways.

It was fun to say the least, we scratched 5 birds and 1 young coyote, and had another come very close to gun range.


----------



## Andrew Bremseth (Aug 1, 2007)

Bummer about the birds, was there sheet water in the field??

Good to hear you got a few, and that yote!


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

Nice, I have never shot a dog in the decoys but i have had a couple get pretty close!!!! :sniper:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

We were running about 300 sillosocks, 200 northwinds, and a couple dozen shells. The ecaller had four speakers and we were running snows on the praire 2 and 3. Next year, we hope to have 500 sillosocks and no northwinds and replace them with deadly's.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Yeah there was sheet water there, I didn't think it was that deep, but parts of it were waist deep.

More pictures coming tonight.


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

YEEEAAAA BOOOOIIIII!!!


----------



## MrSafety (Feb 22, 2005)

Did the Mountain Dew cap flare em?? :wink:


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

MrSafety said:


> Did the Mountain Dew cap flare em?? :wink:


1- snow geese like mountain dew.

2- I don't wear a cap when i'm down in my blind.

So that couldn't have been it :wink:


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

MrSafety said:


> Did the Mountain Dew cap flare em?? :wink:


Thats what I was thinking. Bl3, I would keep the dekes you currently have and just add the Deadly's and silosocks.


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

PJ said:


> MrSafety said:
> 
> 
> > Did the Mountain Dew cap flare em?? :wink:
> ...


well you guys thought wrong....ease up on the md hat ok


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

All the Northwinds are whitehorse's, I just sold my 2 dozen. I have about 16 dozen sillosocks and I plan to add between 10-20 by next spring.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

blhunter3 said:


> We got to the field at 5am we loaded up one load of gear and started walking, but one thing was wrong, the birds stayed in the field that night and we ended up scaring them up. After talking a bit we decided to set up the decoys and try it anyways.


Pretty tough scenario to make work unless you have a lot of geese in the area milling around. All the stuff I scouted this past weekend was the same with the geese roosting and feeding in the same field. The flocks were so scattered and far apart from each other that once you push them out you're not going to get much shooting. It sounds like you guys did pretty good all things considered.


----------

